

UK Met Office land surface temperature records - jgrahamc
http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/climatechange/science/monitoring/subsets.html

======
gort
I believe JGC is becoming a personal hero of mine: he's already deep into
coding an analysis of the data:

[http://www.jgc.org/blog/2009/12/google-earth-view-of-met-
off...](http://www.jgc.org/blog/2009/12/google-earth-view-of-met-office-
land.html)

~~~
jgrahamc
Going to have to take a break from coding for a while to do $DAY_JOB, but
tonight I plan to do the following:

1\. Extract per location anomaly data and turn that into graphs so you can go
from any location on Google Maps to a little chart of your local temperature
anomaly.

2\. Produce a KML animation of global warming since 1850 in Google Earth. For
this I need to reproduce the Met Office's gridding of data as used in the
HadCRUT3 dataset. Luckily the techniques used are nicely described in a paper
and so I should be able to recode their algorithm, output KML and paint the
global with animated anomaly data.

------
adw
<http://timetric.com/tags/HadCRUT3/>

RESTful endpoints/CSV/embeddable graphs of this dataset. There was no way we
could pass this one up!

------
DanielBMarkham
Gosh I would love to play around with this.

Thanks for taking the time to do this, John.

